

Tracking one author across multiple publications. Possible? - rianjs

Let us say I like an author. Ed Glaeser, an economics professor at Harvard. He contributes regularly to Economix (economix.blogs.nytimes.com), but he also writes for other publications. E.g., an article in TNR ( http://www.tnr.com/article/books-and-arts/what-city-needs?page=0,1 )<p>Unless Glaeser maintains a Twitter feed or a blog and updates it when he's written something new, there's no comprehensive way to track his mainstream publications. (He has neither.)<p>Has someone developed a method of aggregating content like this and consolidating it in the form of an RSS feed or tweet stream?
======
eisokant
This covers news sites:
[http://news.google.com/news?ned=us&hl=en&q=author:%2...](http://news.google.com/news?ned=us&hl=en&q=author:%22Edward+L.+Glaeser%22&scoring=n)

~~~
rianjs
Cool, that works pretty well, actually. Except that it doesn't index quite a
few blogs. I did create my own RSS feeds for a couple of people, though.
Double excellent that if the entries are dupes in Google Reader, reading an
entry in one section causes it to disappear from the other.

------
pclark
hi, my startup will allow you to track authors across multiple sources - not
at launch - but within the next few months.

------
onreact-com
Create a FriendFeed account dedicated to him and add his RSS feeds :-)

Or try Yahoo Pipes.

~~~
rwolf
Yahoo Pipes is yummy for this sort of the thing--the Willy Wonka GUI will make
your day. It's what I use to gather my favorite webcomics into a single
massive feed.

